# Box joint - first attempt



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

I got my Oak Park router table set up and decided to try and cut a box joint. I had West Oak's spacer fence system, which had been in a cupboard since I purchased them at a woodworking show in 1989. Yep, they were still in the original box. Anyway, here is my first attempt at a 3/8 box joint. I need to review the video since one side is even, the other side is about 3/32 off. This was just a piece of scrap wood, nothing special.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Looking good Dennis. Be sure to hold the pieces securely and make sure you mark the fence side before you run them through. Nice job.

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure that with a first attempt as good as that, your next one will be perfect.I have found that cutting one piece at a time, whilst taking longer, gives me better results than cutting two or four as some people do.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking good Dennis. Keep it up.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dennis

Well it's about time to get it out 

19 yeas is to long , I can think of anything that's as much fun as the box joint,,and you did a good job,you need room for the glue....  the more you do it the better it will come out like most things you do...it's fine to over shoot the side you can always rip the boards down to size and it's the best way just in case you get just a bit of rip out from the router bit...

What I do some times is to hook them up has one long board after the box joints are in place and rip all 4 at one time.
With a bit of masking tape the long way they will stay true...rip one side then flip it over and rip the other side and then rip the other side one more time and all the parts will line up right on ,just the way you want them to...you can also cut the lid off at the same time if you want...




===========



Dennis Davis said:


> I got my Oak Park router table set up and decided to try and cut a box joint. I had West Oak's spacer fence system, which had been in a cupboard since I purchased them at a woodworking show in 1989. Yep, they were still in the original box. Anyway, here is my first attempt at a 3/8 box joint. I need to review the video since one side is even, the other side is about 3/32 off. This was just a piece of scrap wood, nothing special.


----------



## Dennis Davis (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for your kind comments and suggestions. I really appreciate the folks on this forum.

Dennis in Boise


----------

